# Who are the members of the WritingForums and how often do they post.



## Plasticweld (Aug 13, 2014)

I am supposed to be writing something on leadership but just can't seem to find the right motivation,  I am part of the CSBA which is a online Christian Motorcycle group. 

I was thinking about the dynamics of who makes up an online group, I decided to look at this forum to gain some insight. 


What I found after looking at almost 92 pages of names, about 8000 plus of members. 

Most members will never make more than 20 posts. under 10 is the norm

Any member using their real name or some derivative of it will be more likely to have a much higher post count _( around 30 for an average)_  than someone who is using either a real bazar or overly creative name, the odder the name the fewer the posts. 


If you fill out the _about you_ section in your bio you are more likely to have a higher post count. 

If you mention the word _novel_ in your intro you are likely to have a post count under 30.

If you are in school chances are you will have less than 10 posts

If you are older and have written the past, you will be more active. 

90 percent of all members have under 30 posts, about 5 percent or less have over, have over 50 posts.  

If you have over 140 posts you are rare, over 250 you make up less than 1 percent of the membership.


I will go back no and try and write something about leadership...Bob


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn, those are some numbers you got there! Pretty ones too.

Seeing this makes me want to keep going and fight the numbers game! I will be an exception because I am a special snow flake...like everyone else...


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 13, 2014)

Woo-hoo! I am in the top one percent (of posters by number of posts)!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow.  Where's that put me?


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 13, 2014)

Amsawtell, InstituteMan,  this puts you in the addicts percentile.  What I did find that the people who post here the most, had post counts after just a few months that are already into the hundreds.  I looked at someone like A_Jones who joined the forum the same day I did and have more than double the post count and had over 250 in just three weeks or so.  When you look at people here who have high post counts who are not mentors or part of the staff here, you become part of and even rarer breed.  


If you have 810 posts since February of this year, you are an addict and this site owes your family an apology.  If you have over 2599 post since Dec of 2012, this is your _life_ :} and we probably owe you a metal of some kind.

I was surprised by what I found, I did not realize there were so many members, that posted so little.  I did not realize that a relatively few writers, maybe 200 do the bulk of the talking here


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not addicted. I can stop any time. [no, I can't]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2014)

92 pages of names, 8000 members... I have a new respect for your meth-, meth-odical, method-o-logical, were you on meth?


----------



## TKent (Aug 13, 2014)

I did an LOL but would like to upgrade it to LMAO!



Kevin said:


> 92 pages of names, 8000 members... I have a new respect for your meth-, meth-odical, method-o-logical, were you on meth?


----------



## Ariel (Aug 13, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> Amsawtell, InstituteMan,  this puts you in the addicts percentile.  What I did find that the people who post here the most, had post counts after just a few months that are already into the hundreds.  I looked at someone like A_Jones who joined the forum the same day I did and have more than double the post count and had over 250 in just three weeks or so.  When you look at people here who have high post counts who are not mentors or part of the staff here, you become part of and even rarer breed.
> 
> 
> If you have 810 posts since February of this year, you are an addict and this site owes your family an apology.  If you have over 2599 post since Dec of 2012, this is your _life_ :} and we probably owe you a metal of some kind.
> ...



I was a mentor for a little over six months.  I still really care about the forum and want to see it doing well.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 13, 2014)

Is there any huge exceptions to said statistics, Plasticweld?


----------



## tepelus (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm quiet and mostly lurk from the corner.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 14, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Wow.  Where's that put me?



You're a rare occurrence in the nature, just like me 



Plasticweld said:


> If you have 810 posts since February of this year, you are an addict and *this site owes your family an apology*.



In written, please 



Plasticweld said:


> If you have over 2599 post since Dec of 2012, this is your _life_ :} and we probably owe you a metal of some kind.



Well, not since 2012, :-k and I don't have 2599 posts yet, but I think I'm on the right track  :mrgreen:


----------



## Kepharel (Aug 14, 2014)

So what's the average post count per month of membership for those with over 200 posts, i.e. the chattering classes (no disparagement, rather a compliment) who breathe life into the forum and how many dormant members with last post say 6 months ago. Having a database of 8000 members seems a bit odd if a significant percentage no longer contribute.  Would be nice to know how many members actively post any original work.  How many individuals have entered competitions, and how many times for each individual and their success rate per competition......  that would add a bit more colour to the character and dynamic of the forum I think


----------



## Ari (Aug 14, 2014)

Only twelve more posts and I'm in the top one percent!

I need something to talk about. I need twelve clever and effortlessly cool things to say!
Or, I could spam the games forum. That'd work too.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 14, 2014)

Alas, the posts written in the Word Games do not add to the post count


----------



## Ari (Aug 14, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Alas, the posts written in the Word Games do not add to the post count



Oh. And there's a clever and effortlessly cool idea shot to the ground. 
Kia ora for that, Schrody.

I almost didn't recognise you without your trademark fruit-hat.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 14, 2014)

Kepharel said:


> So what's the average post count per month of membership for those with over 200 posts, i.e. the chattering classes (no disparagement, rather a compliment) who breathe life into the forum and how many dormant members with last post say 6 months ago. Having a database of 8000 members seems a bit odd if a significant percentage no longer contribute.  Would be nice to know how many members actively post any original work.  How many individuals have entered competitions, and how many times for each individual and their success rate per competition......  that would add a bit more colour to the character and dynamic of the forum I think



 What I did find from clicking on members names when they posted in their bio, these where the only ones I clicked on.  I found that people who have high post counts hit the floor running when it comes to being involved.  I would say that if a new member comes in here and  makes 20 posts in a hand full of days then they probably are a keeper.  If they post in the introduction section and do more than say hello and actually talk with the people who welcomed them, they are more likely to be active.

If you are young have a screen name that makes no sense, say stuff like, I love to write and thought I would join, but offer no real info about yourself chances of sticking around are not good. 


If you sign up with a name like,  BillM  or TomCurvan, or SueQ, are in your middle twenties to middle 30s, talk about what interests, and something about yourself your post count is higher.  Also anyone who rushes to put up their work seems to stick around. 


I could not find the phone book last night so kind of got involved in studying the dynamics.  I am Vice President of the motorcycle group which has 1500 members world wide.  The dynamics for our group are a little better, not by much.  I think the only real difference is that you have to  pay to belong to our group so the level of comment is higher to start. 


I also found that if the members of our group did everything possible to draw out the new member, just as you do with the leadership here on the forum in the introduction section they are much more active. 


Best advice I can give to both our groups, make sure you welcome new members and do what you can to find out more about them and what makes them tick,  PMs and replying to their posts and questions even though you have answered that question 100s of times, it is still new to them.  Sorry for the Spag...late for work..Bob


----------



## Sam (Aug 14, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> Amsawtell, InstituteMan,  this puts you in the addicts percentile.  What I did find that the people who post here the most, had post counts after just a few months that are already into the hundreds.  I looked at someone like A_Jones who joined the forum the same day I did and have more than double the post count and had over 250 in just three weeks or so.  When you look at people here who have high post counts who are not mentors or part of the staff here, you become part of and even rarer breed.
> 
> 
> If you have 810 posts since February of this year, you are an addict and this site owes your family an apology.  If you have over 2599 post since Dec of 2012, this is your _life_ :} and we probably owe you a metal of some kind.
> ...



If you go to the profile of a member and click on the 'About Me' tab,  you'll see how many posts a day they're averaging. I believe that would give you a more accurate representation of how much they are involved with WF. For instance, I've been a member for six-and-a-half years, but I only average around five posts a day. Bishop, on the other hand, has only been a member since February and averages almost eleven. 

Post count doesn't always tell the whole story.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 14, 2014)

- - -

This says a lot,  If you go to the community page is shows 92 pages of names but says there are a total of 800 pages. so I am not sure what that means as I can only access the 92 names.  Most users ever online was 1,153, May 9th, 2014 at 07:19 AM.


*Plasticweld*,
anower009,
*Ari*,
*Bilston Blue*,
*Dave Watson*,
*Digiphant*,
*dvspec*+,
*E. Zamora*,
*ejrosetta*,
*escorial*,
*Ethan*,
*Marthix2011*,
*mikehunt*,
Olly Buckle,
*PiP*,
*sailorguitar*,
*Sam*,
*Schrody*,
*T.S.Bowman*
 *

Total members that have visited the forum in the last 24 hours: 168*



                 The most members online in one day was 208, Yesterday.


*ameanderer*,
*amelhope*,
*amsawtell*,
anower009,
*Apex*,
*apple*,
*Apple Ice*,
*Arcopitcairn*,
*Ari*,
*astroannie*,
*BallerGamer*,
*bazz cargo*,
*BeastlyBeast*,
*belthagor*,
*Bilston Blue*,
*Bishop*,
*Blade*,
*blazeofglory*,
*bluemidget*,
*bookmasta*,
*brarca*,
*Bruno Spatola*,
*BX38*,
*Cadence*,
*Caragula*,
*Chester's Daughter*,
*Chris Miller*,
*coldnight*,
*count58*,
*Courtjester*,
Cran,
*CraniumInsanium*,
*CyberWar*,
_dale_,
*Dallionz*,
*DannyMullen*,
*DarkPunzel*,
*Dave Watson*,
*Daviwolf*,
*Digiphant*,
*Ditch*,
*dither*,
*Dreamworx95*,
*Dubhthaigh*,
*dvspec*,
*E. Zamora*,
*eggo*,
*Eicca*,
*ejrosetta*,
*Elsey2*,
*Elvenswordsman*,
*EmmaSohan*,
*Ephemeral_One*,
*Erik Fantasia*,
*escorial*,
*Ethan*,
*Euripides*,
*Fats Velvet*,
*Folcro*,
*Galen*,
*Gamer_2k4*,
*garza*,
*glenn84*,
*godofwine*,
*Gofa*,
*gokedik*,
*Grape Juice Vampire*,
*Gumby*,
*Guy Faukes*,
*hollaatmegan*,
*HumanYoYo*,
*InspektorF*,
*InstituteMan*,
*Ixarku*,
*J Anfinson*,
*jerich100*,
*JimJanuary*,
*JonathanGuthrie*,
*Jorm Arcturus*,
*kenttrajan*,
*Kepharel*,
*Kevin*,
*kilroy214*,
*krishan*,
*Krizzteena*,
*Kyle R*,
*LeeC*,
*Lucydity*,
*mariskakim*,
*Marthix2011*,
*midnightpoet*,
*mikehunt*,
*Mistique*,
*MLaidlaw*,
*Morkonan*,
*Mr mitchell*,
*mrmustard615*,
*Mutimir*,
*mwd*,
*N J Xkey*,
*Nellie*,
*Nicholas McConnaughay*,
*Nickleby*,
*NickWolfe*,
*No Brakes*,
*No Cat No Cradle*,
*nwaweru*,
*obi_have*,
Olly Buckle,
*Pandora*,
*patskywriter*,
*Pianoman*,
*Pidgeon84*,
*PiP*,
*Plasticweld*,
*popsprocket*,
*Potty*,
*qwertyman*,
*Rhodan*,
*Sam*,
*Sc0pe*,
*Schrody*,
*Seedy M.*,
*ShadowEyes*,
*ShatteredUniverse*,
*shedpog329*,
*Smith*,
*spartan928*,
*sunaynaprasad*,
*Sunny*,
*T.S.Bowman*,
*tabasco5*,
*Taknovrthewrld*,
*tepelus*,
Terry D,
*Tettsuo*,
*Theglasshouse*,
*thepancreas11*,
*theredbaron*,
*TheYellowMustang*,
Tiamat,
*toddm*,
*Tom*,
unflbuffalo,
*vildirin*,
*virxants*,
*WhitakerRStanton*,
*xiaoman*,
*xRiotZx*,
*Yoten*


----------



## Schrody (Aug 14, 2014)

Ari said:


> Oh. And there's a clever and effortlessly cool idea shot to the ground.
> Kia ora for that, Schrody.
> 
> I almost didn't recognise you without your trademark fruit-hat.



Yeah, sorry to disappoint you  Fruit is resting


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 14, 2014)

Sam said:


> Post count doesn't always tell the whole story.



No truer words spoken, as some say much, and the posts they make are very detailed or they have posted their work.


_*No Cat *Is there any huge exceptions to said statistics, Plasticweld?_

I just looked at averages.  I don't know of the people here to really know what is average, there are some sections I never visit.  I was surprised to see people with high posts counts who I did not know existed because they posted in sections I did not visit. 

This was a information gathering project for two things, one is the Color of Fiction competition where members maybe part of the story.  I of the people who are likely to be character I went and read all of the posts they started to see who they were for research. I then kind of drifted from that to find out more about the forum in general for the story and to also gain some insight in out my group functions, figuring WF was a much bigger version and would offer some insight as to what worked here and why and who was involved and whay  

-


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 14, 2014)

This sort of thing is common, most any group has a small percentage who are active compared 
to the total membership.  I never thought of myself as a leader, but I was on the BOD of my professional association and an active member.


----------



## Morkonan (Aug 14, 2014)

Graphs or it didn't happen!

Where's the powerpoint presentation? How can we talk about numbers things without graphs and a powerpoint? 

Plasticweld, I appreciate your ingenuity.  I did something similar on another forum, long ago. As has been said, you will have a large number of members with single-digit post-counts and a small number of consistently active members. To check on "Board Health", you determine the baseline data which is based off a stable number of frequently posting members and then you see if that number declines over time, throwing out all the "new member" stuff, since  they doen't matter at all until those individual members reach a certain post-count frequency. At that point, they move into another demographic. "Advertising/Marketing/General Exposure/Interest" concerning the board and the general public's willingness/desire to join is generally best looked at by the number of new members joining, regardless of post-counts, yet subtracting bots.

It's all cool stuff, I admit.

Still needs graphs, though.... 

Alexa doesn't track specifics for WF, since it's below the threshold, but there's some interesting info there, nonetheless. http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/http://www.writingforums.com


----------



## Cran (Aug 14, 2014)

Two things that skew the numbers when looking at total post counts: 

at the low end (<2 posts), and especially around the 0 posts (the vast bulk do not show on the member list, hence the discrepancy*), are human spambots - those who spend their days just registering on forums and similar sites around the world; and 

at the high end (>2000 posts), roughly 75% are past or present staff members, including the top 9 posters by post count. As such, their counts don't fully reflect their main forum activity (an awful lot goes on behind the scenes to keep this forum running as smoothly as it does). I'm not sure if Nickie (10th highest post count) was ever on staff, but if so, then Lewdog (12th highest post count) is the highest-ranked non-staffer by post count to date.  

_*the other reason for the discrepancy between 92 active pages and 800 pages all up is that occasionally there are culls of these accumulated spambots, but the system retains all pages right back to the beginning - you can see the same thing by clicking on [Last >>] on your Post Thanks/Like page list; lots of empty pages going back to the beginning of the forum. _


----------



## Sam (Aug 14, 2014)

To further Cran's hypothesis: of the top 25 posters in WF history, 21 of them are, or have been, on staff. 

What we can infer from this is that if you want to be on staff, post more!


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 14, 2014)

Sam said:


> What we can infer from this is that if you want to be on staff, post more!



Or be devilishly good looking.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 14, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> When you look at people here who have high post counts who are not mentors or part of the staff here, you become part of and even rarer breed.
> 
> If you have 810 posts since February of this year, you are an addict and this site owes your family an apology.



Bishop:

1) Has ever been a member of the staff
2) ALL of his post count (1,930 as of this post) is from February of this year. 

I expect TWO apologies be sent to Ma and Pa Bishop. Bishopette doesn't need one, she gets my lovin'.



Sam said:


> Bishop, on the other hand, has only been a member since February and averages almost eleven.











Cran said:


> I'm not sure if Nickie (10th highest post count) was ever on staff, but if so, then Lewdog (12th highest post count) is the highest-ranked non-staffer by post count to date.










Sam said:


> To further Cran's hypothesis: of the top 25 posters in WF history, 21 of them are, or have been, on staff.



I shall dominate this list. See picture #2 in this post.


----------



## TKent (Aug 14, 2014)

I haven't been a member long, but did join several writing forums when I joined this one.  I posted quite a bit the first week in all of them.  This is the ONLY writing forum I joined that is this active and that has so many members reaching out and encouraging the newbies. I posted in the intro area here and was warmly welcomed.  On writing.com, the first response I had to anything was a few weeks ago I got an automated message that said I hadn't posted in a while... Well that was because no one interacted with me.  So thanks to all the WF addicts if that's what it takes to have a healthy forum!!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm pretty new here too and I've been posting a bit in the early weeks. How much I will post later I don't know. I don't want to post just for the sake of posting. Usually I'm responding to a post that especially interests me but like a lot of people I'm really here to get tips on writing.


----------



## PiP (Aug 14, 2014)

We like to make everyone feel welcome and part of our community, TK


----------



## Bishop (Aug 14, 2014)

Both of you are great new contributors and we're glad to have you and all the other new blood that have been adding to the discussion and community!


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 14, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Both of you are great new contributors and we're glad to have you and all the other new blood that have been adding to the discussion and community!



Bishop forgot to add that you are also both devilishly good looking, mrmustard and TKent. Assuming that those avatars are correct representations of you (certainly mine is a fair rendering of my physical appearance), you both have Forum administrative duties in your future, as per pops.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 14, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Bishop forgot to add that you are also both devilishly good looking, mrmustard and TKent. Assuming that those avatars are correct representations of you (certainly mine is a fair rendering of my physical appearance), you both have Forum administrative duties in your future, as per pops.



Man, I wish I were as good looking as the space lady in my avatar...

I mean. No. I'm not a woman. I'm a man. ... Going to eat red meat for lunch now, excuse me.


----------



## TKent (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine is a fair representation of me, although I've been laying off stalking this forum in the wee hours of morning, so I'd like to think the dark circles under my eyes are quite as bad as when the photo was taken *smile*  (And are my ears REALLY that big in person??)



> Bishop forgot to add that you are also both devilishly good looking,  mrmustard and TKent. Assuming that those avatars are correct  representations of you (certainly mine is a fair rendering of my  physical appearance), you both have Forum administrative duties in your  future, as per pops.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 14, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Bishop forgot to add that you are also both devilishly good looking, mrmustard and TKent. Assuming that those avatars are correct representations of you (certainly mine is a fair rendering of my physical appearance), you both have Forum administrative duties in your future, as per pops.



                              Yeah but I keep pulling that stupid lion out of my hat.":lol:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm a little dismayed at the members who used to participate often but no longer. You sort of get to know them and then they just fade away.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 14, 2014)

So, I've got a high post count, and I'm not part of the staff. What is that telling you? :-k

Just kidding, I love being here, bothering all of you  You won't get rid of me that easily :mrgreen:


----------



## Ari (Aug 14, 2014)

Schrody said:


> So, I've got a high post count, and I'm not part of the staff. What is that telling you? :-k



That you're not devilishly good-looking?


----------



## Schrody (Aug 14, 2014)

Ari said:


> That you're not devilishly good-looking?



It's true, I'm not  :mrgreen:


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm a little dismayed at the members who used to participate often but no longer. You sort of get to know them and then they just fade away.



You know, because I am weird that way, I have poked around in a lot of threads from way back before my time on here. It is weird to see users with lots and lots of posts, often really excellent stuff, but who I know only as digital artifacts. I know we will all fade away someday, even if involuntarily. I know there is a lot of things in this world worse than me missing someone cool and talented on an Internet forum, but it still makes me a little sad.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 14, 2014)

This is actually my second account!  I used to go by Cearo a long time ago.  I don't remember the account password or the email associated with it so when I came back I had to redo everything.  I had a fairly high post count on that one too.


----------



## Cran (Aug 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm a little dismayed at the members who used to participate often but no longer. You sort of get to know them and then they just fade away.



There are many reasons for that, Kevin. 

A large but unknown number of such reasons can be lumped under the heading: *Real Life* (health, family, home, job lost or found, love lost or found, stuff that happens away from the screen that people may or may not want known). These can result in extended although not necessarily permanent absences.

Another group of reasons might be called: *Falling Out* (this can range from boredom or frustration due to lack of desired change, to dissatisfaction at a type of change, to irreconcilable differences with people or policies, to burnout from trying to deal with people or policies). Depending on which, these can result in finding a new relationship with a more compatible forum elsewhere, to swearing off long term relationships with writing forums altogether.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is awesome! Looks like I have some work to do though!


----------



## tepelus (Aug 14, 2014)

Still lurking about.


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 14, 2014)

tepelus said:


> Still lurking about.



Such lurking requires incredible self control, I have to believe. Limiting myself to just over 800 posts in 6 years would be painful. That's barely a post per month. Yikes.


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 14, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Such lurking requires incredible self control, I have to believe. Limiting myself to just over 800 posts in 6 years would be painful. That's barely a post per month. Yikes.


You are hereby forbidden from doing any future maths!


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 14, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> You are hereby forbidden from doing any future maths!



I can't not do math! 

Seriously, it is innate with me. :stupid:


----------



## TKent (Aug 14, 2014)

Speaking of math..I just noticed someone who has been a member for 4 years and and only has a handful of posts, no likes and no LoLs. How cool to be one of the 9 topics/comments/creative works that motivated this person to post


----------



## TKent (Aug 14, 2014)

This thread now has me checking out everyone's stats...is that as bad as wasting time on Candy Crush???


----------



## alanmt (Aug 14, 2014)

Another thing to factor in is that there was an old post purge a few years back and I believe many of the older members had much higher post counts before the purge.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Aug 14, 2014)

I lurk in the shadows and then pop up out of a hole in the ground on special occasions. Like a purple groundhog.


----------



## bookmasta (Aug 15, 2014)

> If you fill out the _about you_ section in your bio you are more likely to have a higher post count.
> 
> If you mention the word _novel_ in your intro you are likely to have a post count under 30.
> 
> ...



I must be an exception to many of these then.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Aug 15, 2014)

TKent said:


> I haven't been a member long, but did join several writing forums when I joined this one.  I posted quite a bit the first week in all of them.  This is the ONLY writing forum I joined that is this active and that has so many members reaching out and encouraging the newbies. I posted in the intro area here and was warmly welcomed.  On writing.com, the first response I had to anything was a few weeks ago I got an automated message that said I hadn't posted in a while... Well that was because no one interacted with me.  So thanks to all the WF addicts if that's what it takes to have a healthy forum!!



I am a member over there as well. I tried my best to make sure that new people got a welcome from me, but it got to be quite the task and was chewing up a lot of my time. There is supposed to be a group of people who are supposed to greet "newbies" and offer them positions in the "Newbies Academy" to help with site navigation and such.

Sometimes they manage to do their job pretty well. In your case, it appears they failed.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 15, 2014)

Newbies Academy, I like it!  :eagerness:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

> I lurk in the shadows and then pop up... on special occasions.


 all too rare... And you're not the only one. Hmmm(?!), Redheads of the Midwest (and there are several of you) ..treat us like we're a Hilton's little dog (we're not  a furry yo-yo, to be held and tossed away) And when you show up, we bounce around, mouth open, franticly wagging; hopping at the slightest attention... (yes darling, how've you been? of course we're not mad. excellent, very intelli--I mean deep, of course, you're right, mm-hmm...) *sniff*  So... how've you been?


----------



## TKent (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably just as well...I think my husband would leave me if I found another active writing forum!!!



> I am a member over there as well. I tried my best to make sure that new people got a welcome from me, but it got to be quite the task and was chewing up a lot of my time. There is supposed to be a group of people who are supposed to greet "newbies" and offer them positions in the "Newbies Academy" to help with site navigation and such.
> 
> Sometimes they manage to do their job pretty well. In your case, it appears they failed.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 15, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> I must be an exception to many of these then.




You might just be a poster child for WF,  I read a lot of your posts, from the very first one where you introduce yourself.  You talked about your book, which only two day later you posted a thread called something along the lines of " My climatic scene" from your book.  


*This  

*from a responder to the thread who reviewed your work

_I honestly can't critique this for content/style etc as I didn't make it very far before the grammar mistakes and omissions got to me.    I will highlight some, to see if that will help you fix it.

_From a new guy just a few years ago to the skilled writer you are today and forum moderator. " impressive"   If you can do it, so can the next new guy, who know one thought of as a typical writer.


----------



## Ari (Aug 15, 2014)

Schrody said:


> It's true, I'm not  :mrgreen:



You know I was kidding, right? You totally are ^_^


----------



## Schrody (Aug 15, 2014)

Ari said:


> You know I was kidding, right? You totally are ^_^



LOL. Don't worry, I'm not low with self confidence  And I know you were kidding, so did I


----------



## escorial (Aug 15, 2014)

never been good with figures and some interesting facts here but for me i fall into the category if you like something than keep doing it.


----------



## Morkonan (Aug 15, 2014)

Sam said:


> To further Cran's hypothesis: of the top 25 posters in WF history, 21 of them are, or have been, on staff.
> 
> What we can infer from this is that if you want to be on staff, post more!



We can infer that anyone raised to the position of "Staff" is chained to a desk with their wrists glued to a keyboard and their eyes forcibly held open by toothpicks...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 15, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> We can infer that anyone raised to the position of "Staff" is chained to a desk with their wrists glued to a keyboard and their eyes forcibly held open by toothpicks...




No Not Ludwig Van!!!


----------



## PiP (Aug 16, 2014)

TKent said:


> Probably just as well...I think my husband would leave me if I found another active writing forum!!!



So would mine, TK  WF was the first writing forum I joined. I've tried joining other writing forums but none hold the charm or friendliness of the green lady 



Morkonan said:


> We can infer that anyone raised to the position of "Staff" is chained to a desk with their wrists glued to a keyboard and their eyes forcibly held open by toothpicks...



Many a true word said in jest... how do you think I've made nearly 5000 posts LOL


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 16, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> We can infer that anyone raised to the position of "Staff" is chained to a desk with their wrists glued to a keyboard and their eyes forcibly held open by toothpicks...



I have been up before dawn in service to this wonderful site, and I'm not a morning person, so the toothpick thing is 100% accurate.


----------



## bookmasta (Aug 16, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> We can infer that anyone raised to the position of "Staff" is chained to a desk with their wrists glued to a keyboard and their eyes forcibly held open by toothpicks...



Hey, there has to be some sort of procrastination while writing...at least mine is writing related.


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 16, 2014)

> *OP Dreamy*. a purple groundhog.


It is always good to see you, it makes my drunken memories feel even more real.


----------



## A_Jones (Aug 19, 2014)

Well I am not sure how fair it really is to compare me, I have been forum(ing) for years, and when I joined I was sick and had nothing better to do than sit on the couch and read and write. I was close to spamming when I joined.

Honestly though, I do wish I had more time now days to dedicate to the forum.  After I joined the bank all my hard work and attention went into it.  I tried my very hardest to be good at that job.  Bits and pieces now I am beginning to see that the job wasnt good for me.  It taught me a lot and I am grateful but, I was always so tired after work, my house was a mess, my relationship tormented, my time with my daughter was stifled.  In all it was a bad fit.  

I have been in a funk of a depression of late but hopefully soon it will go away.  I would like to find time again to devote to you wonderful people.  To open the doors to your minds.  I know interest in my work has waned, its old news now, but I am sure you all have interesting submissions I can dive into.  In the beginning I had hoped to become a bigger part of the forum community, and help out any new writers out there.  Hopefully I can do that now that I will have time again. 



Anyway this was a very enlightening thread, I enjoyed reading it!


----------



## BobtailCon (Aug 22, 2014)

Very fascinating.


----------



## tepelus (Aug 22, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> Well I am not sure how fair it really is to compare me, I have been forum(ing) for years, and when I joined I was sick and had nothing better to do than sit on the couch and read and write. I was close to spamming when I joined.
> 
> Honestly though, I do wish I had more time now days to dedicate to the forum.  After I joined the bank all my hard work and attention went into it.  I tried my very hardest to be good at that job.  Bits and pieces now I am beginning to see that the job wasnt good for me.  It taught me a lot and I am grateful but, I was always so tired after work, my house was a mess, my relationship tormented, my time with my daughter was stifled.  In all it was a bad fit.
> 
> ...



My interest in writing and being involved in forums comes and goes. Don't be so hard on yourself. Come back whenever you feel up to snuff again. The forums will be here waiting for you.


----------



## Ari (Aug 28, 2014)

Ahem.

The author would like to announce that with this post she is now in the top 1% of awesomeness.

That is all. 
Please continue as you were.


----------



## TKent (Aug 28, 2014)

If it weren't for this dang job...  still working on it!



Ari said:


> Ahem.
> 
> The author would like to announce that with this post she is now in the top 1% of awesomeness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ari (Aug 29, 2014)

You're more than halfway there, though!


----------



## TKent (Aug 29, 2014)

Woo hoo!  (okay, I admit, this didn't require a response...but...it does count towards my posts *evil laugh*)



> You're more than halfway there, though!


----------



## Cran (Sep 2, 2014)

Kepharel said:


> So what's the average post count per month of membership for those with over 200 posts, i.e. the chattering classes (no disparagement, rather a compliment) who breathe life into the forum and* how many dormant members with last post say 6 months ago*. Having a database of 8000 members seems a bit odd if a significant percentage no longer contribute.  Would be nice to know how many members actively post any original work.  How many individuals have entered competitions, and how many times for each individual and their success rate per competition......  that would add a bit more colour to the character and dynamic of the forum I think


The dormant(+banned) members question is the easiest to answer; it's the difference between -


> Members:15,519*   Active Members:2,127*


it is the smaller number - the active members - who make up the real community of WF, and of those, as of any community, it is perhaps ten percent who may be considered the real movers and shakers.

average post counts are recorded as per day against each member's profile account; converting to per month >> pc/d(365.25/12)

The other questions would be interesting, if time-consuming, to work out.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 2, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> We can infer that anyone raised to the position of "Staff" is chained to a desk with their wrists glued to a keyboard and their eyes forcibly held open by toothpicks...



Wow. Looks like Cran is a tougher gaffer than captain Baron was. Back then, members of staff had employee benefits, like the trusty riot shield and troll-resistant crash helmet - and these were very frequently used, mind you, especially then when the Debates section was still live, hahaha! 

Of course, anyone who was led to believe there would be coffee is sadly, sadly deceived, so yeah, toothpicks still accurate to this day, it seems! :lol:


----------



## qwertyman (Sep 3, 2014)

Prepare torpedo...fire one

Some time ago, BC (before Cran) there was an _archive_ moment. The previous owner decided to archive thousands of posts. My count disappeared completely and I started from zero again, not that I care.  But I did post at the time to point out that if an archived member ever hit the big time those posts could be autobiographically important and a boost for WF's profile.  They may still exist but my point is, your figures don't figure.


----------



## Cran (Sep 3, 2014)

qwertyman said:


> Prepare torpedo...fire one
> 
> Some time ago, BC (before Cran) there was an _archive_ moment. The previous owner decided to archive thousands of posts. My count disappeared completely and I started from zero again, not that I care.  But I did post at the time to point out that if an archived member ever hit the big time those posts could be autobiographically important and a boost for WF's profile.  They may still exist but my point is, your figures don't figure.


The sad news is that if post counts dropped, then the posts were deleted from the system; they may have been archived somewhere else (off-site) but if so, I don't have any access to them.


----------



## Plasticweld (Sep 3, 2014)

I can not argue with you because my information was based only on what I could find recently, therefore it is reasonable that it maybe completely off base when figuring in long time members. 


Still one thing that does bother me after looking over archived posts and older threads, _maybe you can shed more light on this for me?  
_
The number of older members who have disappeared, I am astounded at some of the members with post counts in thousands who were banned, others who seem brilliant and articulate who just stopped posting. I often find a member who used to post here and go back and read their past threads, their posted threads and see no hint based on their last activity as to why they just either stopped on that particular day and never posted again or what lead up to a long time member getting banned, their activity seldom shows me a continuous thread of conduct.  I have read the posts from some banned member who showed all the signs that this was to be a short relationship and I am not including those. 


Their seems to be a story here, one of human interest to me about the social dynamics of what brings us here and then has it all fall apart.  Cran has given me an explanation, it just seems much more complex than his answer or more than my imagination would settle for.


So old timer, share your thoughts about the long time dynamics of this group.  Many of the people who are active today have been on the forum for less than two years.  How many of the people who are active today how many will still here in 2016 and what type of people seem to have staying power?



qwertyman said:


> Prepare torpedo...fire one
> 
> Some time ago, BC (before Cran) there was an _archive_ moment. The previous owner decided to archive thousands of posts. My count disappeared completely and I started from zero again, not that I care.  But I did post at the time to point out that if an archived member ever hit the big time those posts could be autobiographically important and a boost for WF's profile.  They may still exist but my point is, your figures don't figure.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 3, 2014)

Who knows Plastic, maybe someone has a situation in the family and he/she can't post for a while. Some never do come back, that's true. I say, only things that could make me stop posting is some rude experience (like with some forums, but I doubt it will happen here), or people stop posting generally, I can speak to myself offline too


----------



## farahnaazz (Sep 3, 2014)

yeah count me in the forums


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 3, 2014)

qwertyman said:


> Prepare torpedo...fire one
> 
> Some time ago, BC (before Cran) there was an _archive_ moment. The previous owner decided to archive thousands of posts. My count disappeared completely and I started from zero again, not that I care.  But I did post at the time to point out that if an archived member ever hit the big time those posts could be autobiographically important and a boost for WF's profile.  They may still exist but my point is, your figures don't figure.



Ah, yes, the archive. Quite a lot of the members got a bit jumpy regarding that one, including Mr xO, caelum - just some of the members I remember - and some of the other veterans (obviously not me, since the archiving only affected posts pre-2008 or 09 or something - Wasn't it Chrispian who owned the site then?). Nevertheless, if you still wish to see some of your older posts, you may want to check *The Wayback Machine*. It's basically a site that archives old versions of other sites. Here's WF's history for you to peruse: http://web.archive.org/web/20080901093752/http://www.writingforums.com/ - I don't know, however, how extensive this preservation is. I only checked one-level links. Didn't go further than that.

And for fun, here's a screen of WF back in 2008.







And here's one when I first joined. Come to think of it, where's Kang and Beary? Never see them around anymore...


----------



## Cran (Sep 3, 2014)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> Ah, yes, the archive. Quite a lot of the members got a bit jumpy regarding that one, including Mr xO, caelum - just some of the members I remember - and some of the other veterans (obviously not me, since the archiving only affected posts pre-2008 or 09 or something - Wasn't it Chrispian who owned the site then?). Nevertheless, if you still wish to see some of your older posts, you may want to check *The Wayback Machine*. It's basically a site that archives old versions of other sites. Here's WF's history for you to peruse: http://web.archive.org/web/20080901093752/http://www.writingforums.com/ - I don't know, however, how extensive this preservation is. I only checked one-level links. Didn't go further than that.
> 
> 
> And here's one when I first joined. Come to think of it, where's Kang and Beary? Never see them around anymore...



Chrispian started the site in 2003, and although he remained its host service provider until 2013, he sold the forum to a non-member sometime before I joined in 2007. What with one thing or another (including pop-up and in-line advertising), the forum went downhill with a lot of people going away. I was offline for about a year, and when I came back, Baron had bought the site and worked with the staff and core members to bring it back from oblivion. I bought the forum from Baron in late 2012, and again through some difficult times with changing host servers, the staff rallied and the forum has continued to grow, with daily member activity at least 150% above its 2012 numbers. 

Without going into specifics, and regardless of - or rather, because of - who was at the helm at the time, some members decided it was time to try other forums which might better suit their styles and tastes; some simply moved on because they had more immediate and important things in their lives; and a few ... well, did what it took to be shown the door.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 4, 2014)

Cran said:


> and a few ... well, did what it took to be shown the door.



Heh, yeah. And many times it got nasty.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 6, 2014)

Cran said:


> Chrispian started the site in 2003, and although he remained its host service provider until 2013, he sold the forum to a non-member sometime before I joined in 2007. What with one thing or another (including pop-up and in-line advertising), the forum went downhill with a lot of people going away. I was offline for about a year, and when I came back, Baron had bought the site and worked with the staff and core members to bring it back from oblivion. I bought the forum from Baron in late 2012, and again through some difficult times with changing host servers, the staff rallied and the forum has continued to grow, with daily member activity at least 150% above its 2012 numbers.
> 
> Without going into specifics, and regardless of - or rather, because of - who was at the helm at the time, some members decided it was time to try other forums which might better suit their styles and tastes; some simply moved on because they had more immediate and important things in their lives; and a few ... well, did what it took to be shown the door.


 I really found this info interesting... I was away for awhile due to My Husband's terminal illness and other things.  But I am glad to be back! The mentors and members have been a great source of help and I have enjoyed being here.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 6, 2014)

I was a member under another account in 2007.  There were people here that I miss seeing around but I can tell the site is run better.  There are fewer "cliques" and more of a general welcoming spirit.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 6, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> I really found this info interesting... I was away for awhile due to My Husband's terminal illness and other things.  But I am glad to be back! The mentors and members have been a great source of help and I have enjoyed being here.



Glad you came back!


----------



## qwertyman (Sep 7, 2014)

WF goes through phases depending on the incumbent mix of members, it is the nature of a phase that it peaks and passes.  I don't 'belong' to the current phase and I have comparatively withdrawn.  The wheel will turn.

I still comment in Prose Writer's and make odd facetious remarks elsewhere.

Compared with other Forums, WF offers instant response, which promotes a conversational exchange.  Quite rare in this type of Forum and a serious achievement.

What prevents WF from becoming a proper platform for literary criticism is the policy of forbidding disagreement with critiques, which, in my opinion, is the raison d'être of a Literary Forum. It's about opinion and counter opinion.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 7, 2014)

I personally feel that the _writer_ of a piece arguing ad infinum over their piece with any and all criticism is the mark of insecurity, pride, hubris, and/or immaturity.  

Take the criticism and move on.  If you disagree don't change the work; if you think it over and come to agree then change it.  Every piece of criticism on a piece is valuable--not every crit will be useful.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 7, 2014)

Schrody--Thanks! Peace...Jul


----------



## escorial (Sep 7, 2014)

if there was a writing forum t-shirt with it's logo..i would gladly wear it to show the world i post here!!!!


----------



## Schrody (Sep 7, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> Schrody--Thanks! Peace...Jul



Don't mention it  Obviously we don't "know" each other, but I'm always glad when I see "old" members returning into the nest


----------



## qwertyman (Sep 7, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I personally feel that the _writer_ of a piece arguing ad infinum over their piece with any and all criticism is the mark of insecurity, pride, hubris, and/or immaturity.
> 
> Take the criticism and move on...



There's a  misunderstanding. I meant two critics disagreeing, not the author.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 7, 2014)

> I meant two critics disagreeing, not the author.


 Ah! Very good... I had that exact thought. It would require 'thick skin' all the way around, o.p., and critiquers. I don't know if they could handle it, though. I could. Hissy-fit, tantrum, and conniption do make for great entertainment.


----------



## Cran (Sep 7, 2014)

qwertyman said:


> WF goes through phases depending on the incumbent mix of members, it is the nature of a phase that it peaks and passes.  I don't 'belong' to the current phase and I have comparatively withdrawn.  The wheel will turn.
> 
> I still comment in Prose Writer's and make odd facetious remarks elsewhere.
> 
> ...





qwertyman said:


> There's a  misunderstanding. I meant two critics disagreeing, not the author.





Kevin said:


> Ah! Very good... I had that exact thought. It would require 'thick skin' all the way around, o.p., and critiquers. I don't know if they could handle it, though. I could. Hissy-fit, tantrum, and conniption do make for great entertainment.


Wait, what? 

This is not a forum policy - in fact, I have laid down somewhere that *critiques are not inviolate or sacrosanct; that any view can be challenged or defended, and to put forward a view means being prepared to clarify or defend it.* Disagreeing with another's opinion, or offering counter advice, have always been a part of the process. 

What are forum policy are such things as not hijacking or derailing a discussion, not getting personal, and not getting into endless argy-bargy. Dem's Da Rules.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 8, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Don't mention it  Obviously we don't "know" each other, but I'm always glad when I see "old" members returning into the nest


 Weeeelll--I am not THAT old [lol]  It's just that I don't have my makeup on  --and oh yeah--I was up late last night...


----------



## Schrody (Sep 8, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> Weeeelll--I am not THAT old [lol]  It's just that I don't have my makeup on  --and oh yeah--I was up late last night...



LOL, I meant "old" by your date of registration


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 5, 2016)

Plasticweld said:


> Amsawtell, InstituteMan,  *this puts you in the addicts percentile*.  What I did find that the people who post here the most, had post counts after just a few months that are already into the hundreds.  I looked at someone like A_Jones who joined the forum the same day I did and have more than double the post count and had over 250 in just three weeks or so.  When you look at people here who have high post counts who are not mentors or part of the staff here, you become part of and even rarer breed.
> 
> 
> If you have 810 posts since February of this year, *you are an addict and this site owes your family an apology*.  If you have over 2599 post since Dec of 2012, this is your _life_ :} and we probably owe you a metal of some kind.
> ...




HAHAHA!


----------



## LeX_Domina (Apr 5, 2016)

hey! I'm writing a novel and a college student...ojay,i do post too much.hmm...maybe i shoyd back up a bit,huh?think i am at around thirty and i just got here 2 days ago


----------



## Schrody (Apr 11, 2016)

I think I post enough, thank you very much :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 11, 2016)

Not for the last two weeks you haven't


----------

